# دهانات الحوائط و البويات



## ahmedeg (21 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
كيفكم جميعا

من فضلكم أحتاج إلى معلومات عن تركيبات دهانات الحوائط (البويات) و كيفية تصنيعها

و جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## Osa (26 يناير 2007)

اخى العزيز
بامكانى مساعدتك فى هذا الموضوع ارسل لى بريدك الالكترونى و سوف ارسل لك كل ما تريد عن هذا الموضوع


----------



## Osa (2 فبراير 2007)

يا اخوانى ارى انه من الصعب الوصول الى بريدكم لذلك سوف اعطيكم معلومات مبداية لحين الوصول لحل حول ايصالكم هذه التركيبة
لكن لى طلب هل تريدون تركيبة دهانات قائمة على اساس مائى ام على اساس مذيبات عضوية


----------



## amir (13 فبراير 2007)

hi osa i miss you so much
i hope u r fine 
amir ososs:63:


----------



## محمد عمر العقلة (14 فبراير 2007)

اخى العزيز يمكنك شراء كتابى الدهانات والورنيشات الصناعية والمعمارية تأليف محمد اسماعيل عمر للوقوف على الموضوع - يباع بدار الكتب العلمية 50 ش الشيخ ريحان متفرع من ميدان التحرير القاهرة


----------



## كيميائى محمد السيد (13 أكتوبر 2008)

how are you osa do not make them cry make it easy for all people to see your huge scince


----------



## أبو يوسف الشامي (14 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
عفواً منكم إخواني لكن هذا المنتدى لتبادل الخبرات أياً كانت بحيث تكون متاحة للجميع فأرجو ممن لديه معلومة أن يدرجها هنا وحسب
على كل حال أنا عملت في الدهانات لمدة طويلة نوعاً ما (بمعنى خبرتي في الدهانات فقط) وعليه إليك هذه المقدمة
الدهانات بشكل عام تتكون من 5 مكونات
1- المادة اللاصقة وهي إما أن تكون ذات أساس مائي مثل PVA أو ذات أساس زيتي (إن صح التعبير) مثل الألكيد أو غير ذلك
2- مادة التغطية والتلوين وتسمى بالإنكليزية Pigments وهي التي تعطي اللون وتغطي لون الأساس فمثلاً لو كان لدينا جدار لونة أسود وأردت أن أجعل لونه أبيض فإن أكسيد التيتانيوم TiO2 هو المسؤول عن اللون الأبيض وعن تغطية اللون الأسود (الموجود على الجدار)
3- المواد المالئة وهي المسؤولة عن تحديد لمعة الدهان حيث أن اللمعة تأتي من المادة اللاصقة فكلما زادت كمية المادة المالئة كلما نقصت كمية المادة اللاصقة الحرة وبالتالي نقصت اللمعة
4- المذيب ويتم تحديده حسب نوع المادة اللاصقة فإن كانت ذات أساس مائي فالمذيب هو الماء وإن كانت ذات أساس ألكيدي فالمذيب هو White spirit
5- مواد مضافة وهي مواد تضاف بكميات قليلة لتعطي صفة معينة للدهان كرافعات اللزوجة ومضاد التقشر ومضاد الرغوة وغير ذلك
أيضاً لا يشترط وجود كل هذه المكونات فمثلاً الفرنيش ليس فيه مادة تلوين وتغطية وأيضاً ليس فيه مادة مالئة

هذه مقدمة على عجالة ولكن إن شاء الله سأعود وأفصل لك كل مكون وإن شاء الله ممكن أن نقترح شكل معين لخلطة دهان ما
إذا أوفيت في هذه المقدمة وكان كل شيء مفهوم سننتقل للتفصيل وإلا سأعود للشرح مرة ثانية

والسلام عليكم


----------



## كيميائي موهوب (14 أكتوبر 2008)

هناك موضوع موجود هنا فيه كل شئ عن الدهانات


----------



## ابن الإسلام المصري (28 نوفمبر 2009)

ibn_elislam_eg @yahoo.com 
أرجو إرسال معلومات الدهانات المائية والزيتية وكيفية تصنيعها وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عصام ابوسمرة (2 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم من فضلكم عندي دهان ذو اساس مائي من لدائن البولي يوريثان يتكون من مركبين يستخدم كدهان نهائي لامع مقاوم لاشعة الشمس والعوامل الجوية خاصة تشطيب للدهانات الايبوكسية وهذا الدهان لونه ابيض هل من الممكن الحصول منه علي لون اصفر 1021 ار ال او القريب اليه ارجو الاهتمام والرد في اسرع وقت ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عصام ابوسمرة (2 ديسمبر 2013)

*ارجو المساعدة والاهتمام*

السلام عليكم 
من فضلكم عندي دهان ذو اساس مائي من لدائن البولي يوريثان يتكون من مركبين يستخدم كدهان نهائي لامع مقاوم لاشعة الشمس والعوامل الجوية خاصة تشطيب للدهانات الايبوكسية وهذا الدهان لونه ابيض هل من الممكن الحصول منه علي لون اصفر 1021 ار ال او القريب اليه ارجو الاهتمام والرد في اسرع وقت ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## miltronique (16 ديسمبر 2013)

Osa قال:


> اخى العزيز
> بامكانى مساعدتك فى هذا الموضوع ارسل لى بريدك الالكترونى و سوف ارسل لك كل ما تريد عن هذا الموضوع


==================
هذا منتدى مفتوح للجميع من يستطيع المساعدة فليكتب أمام الجميع لعله مخطئ فيجد من يصحح له
جزاكم الله خير دعونا من الاحاديث الخاصة والتحويلات على مواقع أخرى


----------



## zizomoka (8 مايو 2014)

ياجماعه حد فيكم يقدر يفدنى ويقولى تركيبه الاكلادور


----------



## مهاب محمود محمد (8 مارس 2015)

الاخ الكريم osa
أرجو إرسال معلومات الدهانات المائية ومعجون الحوائط وكيفية تصنيعها وجزاكم الله خيرا
[email protected]


----------

